# converting electric compressor to gas?



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I have an electric air compressor with a bad motor; I also have a 5 hp B and S Engine I am thinking about putting on it. Anybody have any thoughts on how to regulate it cheaply? Can I get a pressure valve that blows off the pressure when it reaches 120 psi?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You need to turn the compressor in the 1050- 1150 Rpm range. You could put an electric clutch from a lawn tractor on the engine crankshaft and control the clutch using a pressure switch from a water well.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

alot to think about, you will probably need an unloader to reduce the load on the engine so that it will be easier to restart.

you will need a good set of safeties since the engine is not so easy to control like an electric motor is. i like the idea of the electric clutch,,,,that could make things a lot easier. 

surplus center
grainger
mcmaster carr


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got an old Sears gas power compresser. It has check valves with screws to adjust the pressure, ( up to 150 lbs.) When it reaches the set pressure the valve pops open and re-routes the air 'til the pressure it the tank drops to 40 psi, then it closes, routing the air into the tank. The engine runs continually. There are 2 valves in tandum incase one fails.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/4TK14

this item will let the air blow off when the tank is filled, and will kick back in when needed, it is not a pressure release, (most pressure release will not seat back until the pressure is much lower than the trip pressure setting),
this also jsut bleeds off the compressor air not the tank air,

mine was a older model but similar, actually it was the Mark 2 Load Genie as on the pdf URL (first one)

I had one of these on my old small compressor (was always going to put a gas motor on it, but since my tanks were small, many times I would use it instead of the pressure switch and leave the motor run continuously to take load off the starting of the motor.

http://www.rossbrownsales.com.au/files/continuous_run_vent_unloaders.pdf

places beside grainger to buy,
http://www.amazon.com/Control-Devices-LGM30-0404AAF-Continuous-Unloader/dp/B000LDN44U

http://www.drillspot.com/products/4...30-0404AAF_Continuous_Run_Load_Genie_Unloader


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I think the unloader is what I had in mind. I thought about the clutch, but they require electricity, which my 5 hp engine does not have other than for spark.


----------

